# Crossover upgrade...?



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

I recently caught an old thread in another forum and it mentioned the possible difference between a set of Paradigm monitor 9 v.4 to v.5. 
Crossovers.
How much of a difference would it make? Is it possible for those specific speakers to be upgraded that way and is it worth it?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With Paradigm making their own Drivers and each usually being customized for the Enclosure, I would be somewhat reluctant to swap out Crossover Networks. You could always call Paradigm and hear what they have to say.

Truth be told, I have not been following the Monitor Series that closely over the past few years though they will always hold a special place in my heart for being the first real pair of Speakers I ever owned. I purchased them my 1st Semester at UGA when my Parents were crazy enough to give me all the money they thought I needed for a Semester at once. Thus began my A/V affliction.

If you know of other folks who have swapped out Crossovers and that is all that is different and there are no changes to the Tweeter, Midrange Driver, and Woofers, then it might be a good call. Especially if the V5 Crossover uses higher quality Capacitors and other Parts.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

Stock crossovers in speakers are often poor because they figure nobody will notice if they use the cheapest components. Its not as if the buyer can see them or even knows the difference. I'm not a madwoman about capacitors, I don't buy one's that cost an arm and a leg but always use good poly ones and never electrolytics. For coils I prefer air core but when it calls for a particularly large one will accept a very good Sledgehammer iron core one as are sold by Madisound. My preference is for the foil air cores but they are often prohibitively expensive especially when they are very large. I'm a sucker for tweaking crossovers or was anyway until I went to all active speakers.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Theresa said:


> Stock crossovers in speakers are often poor because they figure nobody will notice if they use the cheapest components are used. Its not as if the buyer can see them or even knows the difference. I'm not a madwoman about capacitors, I don't buy one's that cost an arm and a leg but always use good poly ones. For coils I prefer air core but when it calls for a particularly large one will accept a very good Sledgehammer iron core one as are sold by Madisound. My preference is for the foil air cores but they are often prohibitively expensive especially when they are very large. I'm a sucker for tweaking crossovers or was anyway until I went to all active speakers.


Hello,
Those are excellent points Theresa and such a common practice. Paradigm tends to use higher quality Crossover Networks than many of the competition with them being such a Vertically Integrated Company, but obviously compromises are made to better Profit Margins.

I have great respect for those who Build their own Speakers like you and thereby having autonomy in the quality of Parts being used. Active Speakers are fantastic indeed and I am sure yours sound fantastic.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

